# New upstate snow weather site for winter lovers



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

http://www.upstatesnow.com/rich-lupias-weather


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh, I hate the phrase "January Thaw". I was hoping we'd skip it this year!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 31, 2012)

So we are either going to be "in big trouble" or we will see bitter cold for Jan...Typical long term forecast.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Josh from Mad River blog is also saying January Tha* coming.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 31, 2012)

Just a short while ago January was supposed to be brutally cold with no thaw.  Man is not sophisticated enough to predict the weather longterm. I'll stay optimistic and take whatever we get.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's an even worse prediction:



> It  looks like the beginning of next week could be the start of a much  warmer pattern overall. With a +NAO, +AO and a plunging -PNA along with a  +EPO, temperatures could reach the mid/upper 40s to 50s throughout the  mid Atl and even some parts of the northeast during the latter part of  the 1st week of January into the second. *Any chances for cold and snowy  weather look to be held off until at least**  the second half of January, possibly even extending into later January.  While this could seem like a typical "January thaw", it's looking more  and more likely that a much warmer pattern is going to take over.* All of  the cold air will be trapped in Canada while milder weather overtakes a  good bit of the country.



About as diametric from what mets were saying just a few days ago as is humanly possible.  Bah humbug....


----------



## nvuono (Jan 7, 2013)

"...at least the second half of January."

Looks like that prediction is holding true with temps around Syracuse expected to hit 50+ the second weekend of January but I'm still hoping I don't need to pack an umbrella for my trip on the 19th!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 7, 2013)

Plus their saying with the cold really good chances for major snowstorm by the end of the month. I hope so.


----------

